# Can you identify these?



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have a clue what kind of plants these are. Some help would be greatly appreciated.
Here are the links:
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/direlime/?action=view&current=DSCN0998.jpg
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/direlime/?action=view&current=DSCN0996.jpg
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee429/direlime/?action=view&current=DSCN0997.jpg

I apoligize for the funny angles, it's the only way i could avoid the flash reflecting off the aquarium walls. 
Thanks ahead of time,
Direlime


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't identify the second one until probably tomorrow, however; I have some in my tank and its gorgeous, but should be separated into individual stalks if purchased. I have a book that I could identify for you tomorrow, but I'm laying in bed and am just too lazy to get up right now haha


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, thanks. I'm actually not very experianced in fish keeping at all, and i'm probably rushing myself alittle bit trying to learn real plants too, but the benefits were just to great to ignore. I will seperate them this evening. Thanks for offering to identify them, i appreciate it.
Thanks,
Direlime


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The first and third are swordplants, but I'm not sure exactly which ones, and the second one is called Bacopa. Bacopa will be the problem child of this bunch, since it needs a lot of light and usually grows up out of the water.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, thanks so much. The sword plant hint was enough for me to find them on the internet. And i also think i have good lighting, but i'm not sure. I have 2 15w incandescent light bulbs. so that would be 30w divided into 10 gallons, that would be about 3 watts per gallon right. Is that good or bad? 
Thanks again for all your help
Direlime


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

15 watt incandescent???
WOW.
uhm... no. That won't be enough by a longshot. The watt/gallon guidelines are for florescent bulbs. Incandescents aren't even considered since they are so dim in comparison. Luckily, those compact flourescents that you can find in the Walmart fish section will fit right in the same sockets and give you light aplenty.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Is that wow a good or a bad one? I am planning on getting the fluorescents this weekend. Thanks again for your help


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That wow was in.. wow, I can hardly believe that anyone still uses incandescents, which I guess puts it in the bad category.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol, ok. The hood on my tank is fairly old so it's really only for incandescents. But i found some compact flourescents that fit the holes, which i am buying today if I can get out. Thanks for the help
Direlime


----------

